

Ask HN: New product idea - bobmanc

I am a Java developer for my day job. We have a bunch of servers running Linux on the Amazon cloud.
I have created a Windows application in C++ that acts like a remote desktop to the Linux servers.
When I run it it connects over ssh to a server and displays a window that simulates the desktop of the server even though there is no GUI running on it.
Inside that window I can view the file system like in Windows. I can drag files from my local machine to the server or vice versa.
I can double click on a text file and it opens within a subwindow as a text editor.
It effectively combines Notepad++ for editing text files, putty for opening comand lines and WinSCP for uploading/moving/deleting files.
I am also working on a MySQL module so I can manipulate the local db too.
Is this something any of you would find useful? Could I make a product out of this? Is there something like this already available?
======
peter_l_downs
I would be extremely interested in buying/using this. Do you have the source
uploaded anywhere? Github, perhaps?

~~~
bobmanc
Not yet. It is rough right now as I only use it myself. I would need to clean
it up a bit if it were to see the light of day. If I get enough interest I
would be willing to do that.

